# VI Control Spitfire Requests



## noxtenebrae17 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hello everyone,

With the chaps at Spitfire Audio releasing several new products lately, I thought it would be interesting to have a V.I. Control community-generated list of requests for new instruments, new articulations, and updates to existing products. * I will take everyone's suggestions and tally each suggestion into this first post.* You may either vote for existing ideas, or generate your own!

The List (updated March 21 at 12:30 PM EST):

*New Instruments*
*Deep-Sampled Grand Piano at AIR* **********
*Choirs* *******
*Symphonic/Epic Horns Section* (4-6 horns playing in unison) ******
*Euphonium*(s) ***
*a2 Clarinets* **
*Saxophones* (classical-style in AIR) **
*Acoustic Guitar Ensemble* *
*Additional Soloists for BML Tpts & Bones* **
*Chamber Strings (Half-sized sections)* *
*Cornet* *
*Ethnic Strings* **
*Electronic Library from Christian* *
*Electric Strings* *
*Nylon Guitar* *

*New Articulations*
*BML Brass: *Sfzp/fortepiano ***
*BML Bones: *Glissando legato *
*Strings: *Open string artics (pizz, spic, etc) *
*Strings: *Force G/D/A/E Strings *
*BML Sable: *Molto Esp. for all sections *


*Updates to Existing Instruments*
*Solo Strings REDUX *(update plus additional material) ********************
*Enigma: *Vol. 2 or Redux ****
*ALL: *Velocity-Attack Control (like seen in Berlin series) **
*Percussion: *Addition of a Hi-Hat Cymbal **
*HZ Perc: *General Update *

_The * next to each request represents the number of people who have voted for them!_

Please keep the ideas constructive, _on *new and unannounced* products/updates_, simply-stated, and well-thought out. This is simply to spark interest in what people are interested in having for future projects!

Thanks for contributing!


----------



## Resoded (Mar 19, 2014)

Symphonic Horns, Epic Horns and Choirs are at the top of my wishlist.

Acoustic guitar ensemble would be cool too.


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 19, 2014)

Good idea for this thread. And I agree on some of your first suggestions.

I've said some of this already, but I'd love to have

-some Sfzp for the Horns, Trp & Bones (with & without mutes). Even without RR.

-Basic arts for solo Horn with straight mute, no legato needed.

-A second Trp & Bone solo with limited arts (shorts, sus) no legato needed.

-A multi velocity Grand Piano done in Air Studios.


And across their current line, some updates with control over the attacks of the sus & legato starting notes (like what Berlin Strings has recently done). I'd gladly pay for these, knowing that that will be a lot of work.


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks Resoded! I'll add em to the list.



jamwerks @ Wed Mar 19 said:


> Good idea for this thread. And I agree on some of your first suggestions.



Let me know which ones you agree on that way I can tally your vote for those as well. This will help us figure out which new instruments are most requested!



jamwerks @ Wed Mar 19 said:


> -some Sfzp for the Horns, Trp & Bones (with & without mutes). Even without RR.
> 
> -Basic arts for solo Horn with straight mute, no legato needed.
> 
> ...



I believe they announced that there will be solo horn mute stuff coming in Vol. 2. But I'll add these to the list!

Thanks guys!


----------



## RobertPeetersPiano (Mar 19, 2014)

I would love to see a deep sampled piano library


----------



## MrCambiata (Mar 19, 2014)

+1 for epic horns


----------



## MA-Simon (Mar 19, 2014)

+1 For a solo strings expansion / upgrade


----------



## TSU (Mar 19, 2014)

Solo Strings update. (Mics control for legato patches if possible)
Or completely new BML Solo Strings library.

Bigger horns section and the detailed grand piano would be great as well.

And the last is a little crazy wish... but maybe in the far future? 
Another string library with the section sizes between Mural and Sable :D
Of course I can double Sable, but having a real middle size sections is much more handy and will sound better than doubled for sure. 
Spitfire making a really definitive virtual orchestra... so why not make it as full as possible?


----------



## Stiltzkin (Mar 19, 2014)

+1 on the more detailed grand piano


----------



## DocMidi657 (Mar 19, 2014)

+1 on Solo Strings update
+1 for a velocity controlled fast/aggressive attack on all legato Instruments like Berlin Strings.
+1 for Epic Horns


----------



## m-tron (Mar 19, 2014)

+1 grand piano v2 (more velocity layers, especially lower dynamics)

+1 solo strings v2 (multi-mic control of the legatos, more articulations, and all articulations in one instrument)


----------



## pelagicoats (Mar 19, 2014)

since i just love SF so much i guess i'll share some thoughts as well...

Open Strings pizz, spic etc. , the strings resonate completely different that way and for these two there shouldn't be too much to add.

A more greedy request would be the force G/D/A/E strings options like in Dimension Strings, but that'll take a full chunk of workload to accomplish and not everyone needs it so might not be profitable. 

also +1 for multi dynamic piano and choir.


----------



## windshore (Mar 19, 2014)

geez… classical saxophones? Really? Anyone getting a lot of work composing for Sax quartet?

Not dissing but I play sax and I can't remember the last time a composer used me for classical sax. (Except me on my own projects.)

I would think that if SF did trumpets really well, just about everyone would jump whole-heartedly into them.


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks guys! I've updated the list.



windshore @ Wed Mar 19 said:


> geez… classical saxophones? Really? Anyone getting a lot of work composing for Sax quartet?
> 
> Not dissing but I play sax and I can't remember the last time a composer used me for classical sax. (Except me on my own projects.)
> 
> I would think that if SF did trumpets really well, just about everyone would jump whole-heartedly into them.



I mainly suggested it for us folks who compose concert music for wind bands (which is a huge market in the US). Saxophones are in every single wind band in the US and the current selection of sax stuff is either jazz or pretty much nonexistent (I'm not a big fan of VSL's sax line, but it's currently the closest thing)

SF has already announced their Trumpet Corps line which should be available sometime this year!


----------



## 1stClass2dRateComposer (Mar 19, 2014)

1. Leo Abrahams Enigma Pt. II or Redux. Enigma set a new standard for this type of library IMHO. It has been very inspiring and keeps sneeking into my work. I just KNOW he has more creative rabbits up his sleeve. 

2. Will Trumpet Corp include a cornet and/or soprano cornet? I played a cornet in another lifetime. It adds a different timbre. I think with London's brass-band traditions, talented pool of top brass players, and recorded at AIR, you could really deliver a meaningful library. And if not--please consider a little library for the SF Lab series.


----------



## Boberg (Mar 19, 2014)

+1 for Choirs
+1 for Piano (when will we have enough pianos?)

I'd also love to see a library of male solo vocalists. Basically with the same concept idea as for example Voices of Passion from EW, but with male singers instead of female. I'm mainly insterested in ethnic phrases or a ethnic phrase-builder (not wordbuilder!), but obviously legato samples would be great aswell.


----------



## HDJK (Mar 19, 2014)

RobertPeetersPiano @ Wed Mar 19 said:


> I would love to see a deep sampled piano library



Yes! A grand big brother to the lovely Felt Piano would be great


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks chaps! Updated the list with your votes/suggestions.


----------



## Jordan Gagne (Mar 19, 2014)

Sfp / fp for all brass is sorely missing from the market. That would get my vote.


----------



## JT (Mar 19, 2014)

Clarinets a2
Saxophones
Euphonium
Solo Strings update to fit into the BML series


----------



## Guy Rowland (Mar 19, 2014)

An actual WWII Spitfire.


----------



## TSU (Mar 19, 2014)

+1 to Enigma Pt.2. Brilliant library! It's never too much of so beautiful and interesting organic sounds...


----------



## mikewbragg (Mar 19, 2014)

+1 to solo strings update

Would love some deep sampled ethnic strings - pretty much any ethnic strings done the spitfire way.


----------



## Markastellor (Mar 19, 2014)

+1 Solo Strings update


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Mar 19, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Wed Mar 19 said:


> An actual WWII Spitfire.



YES!!!! Love it Guy. :D 

*Updated with all the latest votes! * Solo Strings update is very popular! I really do love that library and hope there will be an update with more stuff because its so wonderful to work with.

Keep em coming guys!


----------



## valexnerfarious (Mar 19, 2014)

Come on guys you know a Spitfire choir would be badass


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Mar 19, 2014)

"This is not the end, this is not even the beginning of the end, but perhaps, the end of the beginning"

I would like Christian to get out his electronic roots and blow us all away with something.

That and choir.



noxtenebrae17 @ Wed Mar 19 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Wed Mar 19 said:
> 
> 
> > An actual WWII Spitfire.
> ...


----------



## Sid Francis (Mar 19, 2014)

+1 for enhanced Solo Strings


----------



## rapa (Mar 19, 2014)

+1 for updated solo strings
+1 for Enigma Part 2 - really, an amazingly inspiring library


----------



## Dan Mott (Mar 19, 2014)

Well an HZ update is well overdue. All sorts of weird things going on in the additional mics at the moment.


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Mar 19, 2014)

Updated the list.

Keep em coming!

For the record, I voted for the following: Saxes, Euphonium, Symphonic Horns Section, a2 Clarinets, Solo Strings Update, and Hi-Hat in Percussion.


----------



## ryanstrong (Mar 19, 2014)

I do not own Solo Strings, but I would either want a signifficant update or probably better an entirely new sampled Solo Strings that function how Sable/Mural were produced/recorded and similar depth of articulations.


----------



## EwigWanderer (Mar 20, 2014)

+1 for

Solo Strings: update
Enigma: Redux (TM patches)


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks for the thread!

Can I be more specific as to what Concert Grand? I would love them to come up with a Fazioli Model F308 which I believe would be much more desireable over the existing Steinway Model D in Lyndhurst Hall. Delivered as 24bit/192KHz independent mono L/R samples.


----------



## peksi (Mar 20, 2014)

I would like to have SF take on choirs.

And as a bonus I would like to have solo vocals performed by Paul.


----------



## Resoded (Mar 20, 2014)

I'd like to vote for:

Deep sampled piano at AIR
Ethnic strings

Updated solo strings
Hi-Hat cymbal for percussion


----------



## Lassi Tani (Mar 20, 2014)

I vote for:

Updated solo strings. It would be instant buy.

Spitfire choir. That would be really something.


----------



## midi_controller (Mar 20, 2014)

The thing I would like to see the most is for them to stop locking patches. I love to tweak everything, but on Spitfire's newer releases it seems like anything that has legato is totally locked down. Not just the script, the whole damn instrument. Never seen anyone else do that with Kontakt instruments before, and it basically puts most of their new releases into a "no-buy" category for me. Sucks. :(


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 20, 2014)

midi_controller @ Thu Mar 20 said:


> ...but on Spitfire's newer releases it seems like anything that has legato is totally locked down. Not just the script, the whole damn instrument.


Yeah it seems that a few of the Sable extended legato patches were this way. They've got to protect their legato scripting, but we need to find a way that we can at least set the mics and do the CC learns.


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Mar 20, 2014)

Can't a developer just lock the scripting but leave the instrument "open" to basic user tweaking? I believe they can.

+1 on solo strings REDUX. Close mic legato....... Vln 2 for string quartet scores. Trills, marcato, harmonics... do they already have trems?

2nd Tbn solo
2nd-3rd Tpt solo
2nd Hrn solo

I don't need another piano. If their existing piano (with AIR environ) isn't working, then chances are one of the hundreds of other libraries would be easy to dial in to get the right sound, IMO.

These libraries sound fantastic, here's to hoping that they make the proper additions to allow us to exclusively use their libraries and not have to supplement. That's my wish.

Go Spitfire!

Mr A


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Mar 20, 2014)

Updated the list. Solo Strings REDUX remains the popular request.

I am also a bit disappointed that the new instruments have locked the general sample editing for legato patches. I would often time go in and adjust the volume of certain transitions to my liking. While not a deal-breaker, its something I'd like to see come back.


----------



## renegade (Mar 20, 2014)

Sable: Molto vib for all sections (not just violin 1 and cello).


----------



## ModalRealist (Mar 20, 2014)

Another +1 for the Solo Strings update.


----------



## 5Lives (Mar 20, 2014)

Piano and solo strings please!


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Mar 20, 2014)

Good ideas everyone. If you see something new on the list that you like, let me know and I'll add your vote to the tallies!


----------



## AR (Mar 20, 2014)

I vote for:
- Solo Strings vibrato update

- electric strings

- nylon guitar


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 21, 2014)

I'd love to have a Euphonium from SF.

A general request for the SF strings (although this applies to all developers); when sampling harmonics, they always leave out the first 2 natural harmonics :cry: 

On a violin, the low G & D strings, their first harmonics sounding G4 & D5 (middle C = C4). Developers seem to consider only artificial harmonics.

And I'll repeat my request for control over the attacks for long notes (on all instruments)!!!!!


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Mar 21, 2014)

I will add for the second time, I would like to see Christian draw on his electronic roots and blow us away with some sort of full electronic element library. I hope you can add this.


----------



## jaeroe (Mar 21, 2014)

definitely for solo strings. id' give that a +3 if i got three votes


----------



## Graham Keitch (Mar 21, 2014)

Would love to see Solo Strings taken further  

BUT BUT BUT....

PLEASE DO NOT DEFOCUS SPITFIRE FROM THE PRIMARY TASK OF COMPLETING A FULL ORCHESTRA!!! 

Electronica, choirs, wind bands, jews harp and banjos are all very well but some of us are investing heavily in SF to give us a core, full orchestra. Next on the list for me are the rest of the woods (oboe desperately needed) and brass (bring on those trumpets please!)

Graham


----------



## jaeroe (Mar 21, 2014)

Graham Keitch @ Fri Mar 21 said:


> Would love to see Solo Strings taken further
> 
> BUT BUT BUT....
> 
> ...



they've already stated a mass of BML releases coming this year addressing much of the rest of the orchestra.


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Mar 21, 2014)

Graham Keitch @ Fri Mar 21 said:


> PLEASE DO NOT DEFOCUS SPITFIRE FROM THE PRIMARY TASK OF COMPLETING A FULL ORCHESTRA!!!
> 
> Electronica, choirs, wind bands, jews harp and banjos are all very well but some of us are investing heavily in SF to give us a core, full orchestra. Next on the list for me are the rest of the woods (oboe desperately needed) and brass (bring on those trumpets please!)



I agree with you 100% Graham. 

The "Spitfire Orchestra" is my *biggest wish *from the company right now. I can't tell you how much I need trumpets and the rest of the woods. While their other projects (producer portfolio, HZ Perc, etc) are neat, I can't really say that I need/want them like I need/want better trumpets and woods. Thus, I usually pass on those products and save my money for future BML releases.

I do, however, hope that Spitfire considers adding a Full Horn section (4-6 players in unison) and a2 clarinets to the BML lineup (especially the horns) as they are a couple of orchestral essentials missing from their current lineup/announced lineup.

The orchestra is where Spitfire really made its name and I hope they continue to put more resources to releasing the BML lineup so I can throw my hard-earned dollars at them.


----------



## Graham Keitch (Mar 21, 2014)

jaeroe @ Fri Mar 21 said:


> Graham Keitch @ Fri Mar 21 said:
> 
> 
> > Would love to see Solo Strings taken further
> ...



Exactly so - which means they must already have a pretty heavy workload ahead of them.


----------



## Graham Keitch (Mar 21, 2014)

noxtenebrae17 @ Fri Mar 21 said:


> The orchestra is where Spitfire really made its name and I hope they continue to put more resources to releasing the BML lineup so I can throw my hard-earned dollars at them.



+1


----------



## Guy Rowland (Mar 25, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Thu Mar 20 said:


> An actual WWII Spitfire.



Spitfire - too late. Item on this morning's BBC Breakfast about the London Sound Survey recording a WWII Spitfire.


----------



## H.R. (Mar 25, 2014)

+1 Electric Strings.

Also it would be great to see an ethnic library for middle east and africa.


----------



## Deleted member 8496 (Mar 25, 2014)

+1 on the Choirs.

I'd buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## re-peat (Mar 25, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Tue Mar 25 said:


> (...) Item on this morning's BBC Breakfast about the London Sound Survey recording a WWII Spitfire.


A few weeks ago, I found myself watching "Foyle’s War" again, all seven series, and on several occasions I was thinking: real shame that Christian didn’t score this. Firstly, because I don’t consider the music that’s in there now particularly good — all too often, it’s that tedious bucolic countryside music which the English seem to want to put under everything whether it is appropriate or not — and secondly, the Spitfire (the plane) is of course a major element in this series, making frequent appearances.

Just saying. It would have been nice. Would have made Foyle even better than it already is.

(I was also struck again by how often Michael Kitchen acts almost solely with his mouth and little else.)

_


----------



## Kareemo (Mar 25, 2014)

Definitely updated Solo Strings!!!


----------



## Infiniquity (Mar 25, 2014)

+1 for choirs


----------



## Synesthesia (Mar 25, 2014)

re-peat @ Tue Mar 25 said:


> (I was also struck again by how often Michael Kitchen acts almost solely with his mouth and little else.)
> 
> _



I did a show in which he was one of the principles.

According to the producer he would often go through and excise 2/3 of his lines, replacing them with looks, or other non verbal cues... making the end result so much better!


----------



## 1stClass2dRateComposer (Mar 25, 2014)

Is there any particular reason that there are a couple of new Andy Blaney PIANO pieces on Spitfire's Soundcloud? Hmmm.


----------



## Resoded (Oct 15, 2014)

I want to revive this thread with two new suggestions:

* Wagner Tuba ensemble (at AIR)

* Octobass (at AIR). This would just be awesome to back up the double basses with.


----------



## TakeABow (Oct 15, 2014)

I think my most wished for thing would be: BML Steinway recorded at AIR.


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 15, 2014)

TakeABow @ Wed Oct 15 said:


> I think my most wished for thing would be: BML Steinway recorded at AIR.


Yes, an instant buy for me. /\~O


----------



## Guy Rowland (Oct 15, 2014)

Mine is the 1.2 update for all Sable stereo mixes, and the browser for eDNA Earth. I feel particularly swollen with new libraries at the moment, looking forward to making more of what I have.


----------



## SF_Guy (Oct 16, 2014)

Mural 3 - more specifically, STRING RUNS PATCH!

8)


----------



## amsams (Oct 17, 2014)

Solo strings update! Love them already, but new functionality a la BML and Albion would be great.


----------



## Barrel Maker (Oct 17, 2014)

SF_Guy @ Thu Oct 16 said:


> Mural 3 - more specifically, STRING RUNS PATCH!
> 
> 8)



+1


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Oct 17, 2014)

oh boy, I have a long list of update suggestions, so i'll probably get back to this thread later, but here is one request that can apply to just about all SF libraries:
assign the pitch wheel to control pitch (macro tuning, not coarse)
This is essential for strings and wind instruments and for some reason, the pitch wheel in SF instruments is connected to nothing...

kind of a wasted resource.


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Oct 17, 2014)

Interesting.
Here's my suggestions (all concerning Brass

"Wagnerian" Style Brass / Auxiliary Brass

-Wagner Tuba (A3 - legato would be amazing!!!)
-Bass Trumpet
-Alternative Contrabass Trombone with wider mouthpiece (for https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwSzg-HcfFU (reaching the contraoctave) - seriously that pedal Bb is AMAZING. Legato for this instrument would be really nice too, you can hear it in some Wagner Operas and it sounds really meaty.)
-Alternative Cimbasso with CC Tuba mouthpiece (similar idea to Contrabone - for http://youtu.be/mEa4VqsXBug?t=19m52s (really blasting out the contraoctave))
-Sousaphone, because nobody has done it yet :D


----------



## Vik (Oct 18, 2014)

SF_Guy @ 17.10.2014 said:


> Mural 3 - more specifically, STRING RUNS PATCH!
> 
> 8)



Is there a list somewhere, showing what Mural 3 will contain? It would be great with more legato/portamento types, Con Sordino portamentos, long Sul Punt harmonic samples which move over time, more combined patches optimised for mixed playing including some slightly more bite-y attacks for the occasional strong attacks....


----------



## tokatila (Oct 18, 2014)

Sol Gabetta - Solo Cello. I take Alisa Weilerstein too.


----------



## Michal Smorawinski (Oct 20, 2014)

+1 to any Choir Library from Spitfire


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Oct 20, 2014)

Vik @ Sat Oct 18 said:


> SF_Guy @ 17.10.2014 said:
> 
> 
> > Mural 3 - more specifically, STRING RUNS PATCH!
> ...



If you own Mural you can see all the missing articulations which I presume will all be included vol 3. If you only have 1 or 2 you can use the articulation list on their website to see which articulations are already available in the other vol.


----------



## kwencel (Oct 20, 2014)

I'd love to see the an automated polyphonic legato, like in Cinesamples libraries, where the script intelligently figures out which notes should be connected and triggers appropriate legato transitions.

That would be a great addition to every Spitfire library which uses legato.


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 20, 2014)

They already have that, and it works much better than CS /\~O


----------



## zacnelson (Oct 21, 2014)

+1 for Spitfire Choirs!!


----------



## Beermaster (Oct 21, 2014)

How about fixing HZ02 so that it actually works. or taking it off of the market until it does ?

That's the only bad experience I have with Spitfire and it's totally unlike them to screw up with a product.

Urgently fix HZ02 … so annoying to see it advertised everywhere and know that it has major issues.


----------



## DynamicK (Oct 21, 2014)

Solo Strings Update...way overdue


----------



## tokatila (Dec 1, 2014)

Mahler hammers! /\~O


----------



## jaeroe (Dec 1, 2014)

Mutes for the brass line.... and best would be an non-paid or very inexpensive add-on for existing brass customers.


----------



## Jonathan Howe (Dec 1, 2014)

As everyone is chiming in again I'd like to add a my votes for:

1. Deep Sampled Concert Grand at Air
2. Solo Strings Overhaul
3. Choirs
4. Aleatoric FX (though something tells me that will be in Albion 4)


----------



## eric aron (Dec 1, 2014)

the choice to have also velocity controlled layers, like in Orchestral Tools. i can't use Spitfire libraries in realtime on stage without this.. e mailed Paul many times about this wish


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Dec 3, 2014)

I want a spitfire Theremin  
With a proper airy hall sound...no one ever did one. 

Also Mahler hammers, and id like a flautando legato for mural 

choirs, oh yes. 

And some additional short articulations for The Bml range, especially strings and winds...some shorter snappier variations..just one short artic is not by far enough


----------



## SeattleComposer (Jan 2, 2015)

Enigma. I bought it when it was first released. Its a favorite now. Any chance for an update? A little refresher? Or a sequel?


----------

